# Any thought on this breeder..



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

garak von heksterhorst they are based in Ontario.

Anybody here by a pup from them...any feedback ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you mean wolvesden?


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> you mean wolvesden?


Not sure i follow i mean Garak von Heksterhorst - Home


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Are you asking about pups from Garak? Or in general about his owner? Or about the person who bred him? 

I think that's the confusion. Garak is the name of a dog, not the kennel. 

I know someone who bred to him and was very happy with the litter. But I don't know anything about the kennel/breeder or his original breeder.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You need to go here for puppies from this dog. There is an application. Current litter is already spoken for, you would probably have to wait.

Von Rothhaus German Shepherds - Available Puppies


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mattsluna said:


> Not sure i follow i mean Garak von Heksterhorst - Home


 Apparently the dog owns a kennel


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Also,
Planned Litter 2016
Garak von Heksterhorst x
Yvona Aritar Bastet
(Accepting Reservations)


416-729-3269
[email protected]


OP, what are your plans for this puppy? Why did you choose this particular sire?
Are you prepared to own this kind of dog?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The OP is confused by the fact that if you click on the link provided it is a website that says breeder of quality working German Shepherds. 

And the name on the site is Garak von Heksterhorst.

It is a bit misleading.


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Are you asking about pups from Garak? Or in general about his owner? Or about the person who bred him?
> 
> I think that's the confusion. Garak is the name of a dog, not the kennel.
> 
> I know someone who bred to him and was very happy with the litter. But I don't know anything about the kennel/breeder or his original breeder.


Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it was a kennel not a dog name.
Anyway ..what i meant was the owner / kennel breeder ?
If anyone got a dog from hime...expereinces ?

He goes by Leslie ...just wondering as he has a litter for sale.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

You mean this litter? http://www.garakvonheksterhorst.com/litters.html


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The owner of Garak is Leslie Greenson. She does not have a kennel page and I believe this is one of her first litters on her own. She studs Garak out and has whelped litters for other well known kennels.

The other kennels mentioned have either used Garak as a stud or she has helped whelp or raise/train for them. They are NOT her kennel.

I do not know the two dogs being bred, but based on pedigree it would be one I would look at for myself. Strong dogs, good genetics.

Leslie herself is a great person, terrific dog owner and trainer. I would not hesitate to get a pup from her or ask for advice (I have in the past and she is very knowledgable). She is very involved in the GSD world and other dog venues this way, very nice person and I would definitely recommend you talk to her if you have any questions. 

I would definitely recommend you contact her, which you can do either through her FB or through Garak's page.

She is just outside of Toronto area.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I know the co breeder on the linked litter. But don't know the dogs. She is very involved in GSD. Works and trains them in multiple venues. Good person. If I had room, I would be looking close at this litter as well.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Garak is a very nice dog!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a wolvesden pup!!


----------

